# Off road Mini bikes



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

I've been looking at Coleman mini bikes, specifically the CT200 series. They make 6 or 7 versions all with 196 cc/6.5 HP engines. They also have fat/balloon tires on them. Yeah, they are made in China but at least they are backed by Coleman. They are also fairly cheap $500-750. Some have racks, some have headlights, some have suspension, some don't. Walmart and Tractor Supply sells them. 

They are fairly slow (about 20 mph) but there are cheap mods to make them go faster. Lots of aftermarket parts available. Heck you can buy a replacement engine at Habor Freight for $100. They seem to be pretty popular on line, lots of videos on youtube.

Just looking for a cheap alternative to an another ATV for riding around on my hunting property and an occasional ride on the ORV trails.

Anyone have one?


----------



## BruceS (Dec 23, 2003)

I would think that one with a front and rear suspension would ride nicer.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The front suspension only sucks.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Martin Looker said:


> The front suspension only sucks.


Well, the balloon tires add some shock absorption so there's that. Not too hard or expensive to add springs to the seat pan so there's that as well.

There is a version of basically the same bike not sold by Coleman that has rear suspension. It runs about $1,000. Not sure it's worth an extra $400 for what I'm going to use it for. 

Still up in the air on whether to get a Coleman or not.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I think it's out of your price range but have you considered the Yamaha TW 200? It's a fat tired dual sport motorcycle that looks pretty good.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Here's what mine looks like. Carl Heald SuperTryke from a kit build in 1979. I'm the third owner.
There's a box under the seat for storage.
I have a little more rust though...
I also have an off road type muffler. The front forks I used wash machine drain hose to replace the torn covers over the joint. There's a spring inside each side of fork). The tryke pictured is missing any covers. Looks like a nonstock headlight too.
Reverse was an option that mine lacks. Not that hard to roll it backwards though.
It will go a heck of a lot faster than you'd want on uneven terrain. It has suspension , but not that kind of suspension.
Steers well using the band brakes when on ice or just wanting to reduce turn radius.

A Honda motor would spruce mine up. And get away from playing with the manual choke. But I'll keep it stock a while longer.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I know a couple guys who have them and a buddy has the one from north woods that has the front suspension. I am going to get one and mount a milk crate on the back for all my goods and crow decoys and my caller. I will keep my shotgun in the case and carry it over my shoulder. My one buddy favors his over his quad and all of them start so easy. He scouts everywhere on it . He is about 175lbs and I clocked him at 28mph on the road wide open. He said that was plenty fast enough. Well worth the money!!! He has the 200 cc.
Roger


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Martin Looker said:


> I think it's out of your price range but have you considered the Yamaha TW 200? It's a fat tired dual sport motorcycle that looks pretty good.


I am aware of the TW200. It's a very good bike. I used to be into dual sport riding. Had a Susuki DRS400s that I rode for 7-8 years all over Michigan. I scared myself a couple times and got older so I sold it. Just looking for something low and slow and cheap to bop around on the property with and not as cumberson as an ATV. Not to replace my ATV but to supplement it at times.

This is Coleman's basic model...CT200u about $500 at Walmart and around $600 at Tractor supply. No light, no suspension, drum brake in the rear but with racks.



This is the one is very popular. BT200 (BT=Big Tube) Sits up a little higher and has a heavy duty frame. Headlight, front suspension, with a drum rear brake. You can order one for pick up at Walmart for around $500-525 depending sales, + $79 shipping fee plus tax. Or at Tractor Supply for around $600+ tax.



This is the one I'm looking at. RT200 (RT=Real Tree) Headlight, front suspension but with a disk rear brake, rear rack. $600 in stock at Walmart only + tax. OTD for $636.



The above comes in a non camo version called the RB200 (red/black) for the same price as the RT.

There is also one called the CT200ex which is camo but doesn't have the disk brake. Commonly found at Tractor Supply ($600) The tank is fake. It's actually a storage box. This is a pretty popular model but for the same price you can get the Walmart exclusive RT or RB with the disk brake and rack.



All have the same engine and tires. They all pull start. No battery. The ones with lights use a stator to power the light while it's running. All have centrifugal clutches. Pretty simple system. They are fairly easy to work on.

Common mods are drilling out the throttle screw which prevents the throttle from opening up all the way. It is welded half way out. Eliminating the internal governor, adding a torque converter, new carb and exhaust to make it go faster. Replacing the headlight with LEDs and battery powered LED tail lights. Another common mod is to swap out the engine for a "Predator" engine from Harbor Freight.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Here's another mini bike. This one is called the Trailmaster MB200. It's Chinese made like the Colemans. This one has basically the same engine and tires as the Coleman. It also has a rear disk brake and a torque converter, passenger foot pegs and front and rear suspension. Supposed to be 5-10 MPH faster out of the box than a Coleman because of the torque converter. I saw and sat on one at the Family Farm & Home store in Almont the other day. Feels almost like a real motorcycle. It is considered to be the best mini bike you can buy. Price $849 which is $250 more than the best Coleman from Walmart.

BTW, the tank is fake. It's just a hollow shell.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I really like that one!!! I wonder if you could take the tank off cut it and put hinges on it to make a little storage area? Do you know if it has enough room on the back to attach a milk crate? That one will ride a whole lot better. I want one so I can just throw it in the back of my pick up or on my hitch haul and off I go. Thanks for posting that one I have to go see one. For the xtra $250 that’s a lot of good accessories!!


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes the tank/cover is removable. Probably wouldn't take much to make a storage box under it. A lot of guys actually put a real motorcycle gas tank in it's place.

The rear rack is kinda small but I think a milk crate would fit on it though it might hang off the back a bit.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Here's a basic model I just saw at Dunhams. Nice racks but no front suspension or light. It's also a bit smaller than the others.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mac66- Thank you for sharing!! I think my old SLIGHTLY overweight body needs the bigger one with the suspension and headlight!! I sat on the smaller one and felt like a Shriner in a holiday parade on the mini bikes!! Heck if people seen me on one that small they would be staring at me and hit a tree


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Used Honda Trail 90. There were millions made, lots and lots of them out there to be had. Fits an adult better than a mini bike. Plus.... read this I ran across. Interesting.








Honda Trail 90: A look Back at the First True Adventure Bike


One day when I was admiring an older fellow's 1968 Honda Trail 90 (aka CT90), he stunned me with the revelation of the little bike’s deadly secret.




ultimatemotorcycling.com


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Dang. Someone in Mancelona thinks the same way I do. Here is an opportunity:




__





Honda : CT Collection of 9 Honda Trail CT-90 Motorcycle Bikes CT90 w/ Extra Parts 60's 70's in Mancelona, MI


Search millions of new and used motorcycles for sale and research your next cars purchase.



www.smartcycleguide.com


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

I just sold both my Honda Trail 90s today. I've had them for 25 years. Yes they were a lot of fun but being so old they are finicky and hard to keep running.

Time for something newer. For what I sold my Hondas for I could could buy 5 off road mini bikes.

Here were my CT90s. The yellow one was a '69 KO, the red one was a '75 K6


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

roger15055 said:


> Mac66- Thank you for sharing!! I think my old SLIGHTLY overweight body needs the bigger one with the suspension and headlight!! I sat on the smaller one and felt like a Shriner in a holiday parade on the mini bikes!! Heck if people seen me on one that small they would be staring at me and hit a tree


Yeah, I kinda looked like a circus bear on that thing.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I hear you on the old trail 90’s and Honda 70’s. I had been thinking of them as well. I had always wanted a Honda Big Red since I can remember. But to get a real nice one they are really expensive! And I am sure like anything else older it is probably a order and wait for parts. I keep going back to the mini bike with the suspension because I could load it on my hitch haul by myself and be on my way. And easy to store and maintain.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I did a bit of digging a found that Honda is selling a trail 125 ABS that looks like the old trail 90. Now it has me thinking about a new bike.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Martin Looker said:


> I did a bit of digging a found that Honda is selling a trail 125 ABS that looks like the old trail 90. Now it has me thinking about a new bike.


The new 125s are kinda cool but dont have the sub transmission that the 90s had. That 4 speed ultra low gear transmission could pull and climb just about anything. Non the less, the new 125 is around $4K and pretty hard to find right now. You could buy a lot of more powerful trail bikes for less money.

One of the things guys do is buy an old CT90 and swap out the engine for a 140cc Lifan (Chinese) one. The Lifans are knockoffs of Honda engines. Apparently it is an easy swap which also converts the bike to 12 volt (the old ones are 6V). Doing so gains more power but loses the sub transmission.

I think I'm going to try the 196cc Trailmaster MB200 as my next bike and save $3K.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I think the one we had actually had an extra sprocket that really gave it extra torque. The little bugger would dump you if you weren't careful. And it was street legal.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Martin Looker said:


> I think the one we had actually had an extra sprocket that really gave it extra torque. The little bugger would dump you if you weren't careful. And it was street legal.


The pre '69s had two sprockets. They were known as CT200s. They were the original trail 90s


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I am not up to date on all the laws but It you're planning to use on an ORV trail and ride on the back roads open to ORVs a head and tail light may be required for road use. For the money and knowing how and where you will be riding the most you would ever be out is a couple hundred or less.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

jjlrrw said:


> I am not up to date on all the laws but It you're planning to use on an ORV trail and ride on the back roads open to ORVs a head and tail light may be required for road use. For the money and knowing how and where you will be riding the most you would ever be out is a couple hundred or less.


Actually I just checked on this. If you ride a motorcycle/minibike as an ORV you don't need lights, license or motorcycle endorsement. You can ride unlicensed dirt bikes on ORV trails and approved county/state forest roads to/from the trail. You just need an ORV/trail sticker.

Conversely there is a way to make these things street legal with the addition of a hi-lo beam headlight, brake light, turn signals and DOT tires and an inspection and insurance. Or there are other states where you can license/title them without an inspection and then just transfer the title and plate and add insurance for Michigan.

I have a cabin and 52 acres about 3 miles from the blinker light/gas station and 5 miles from some ORV trails and county roads to get there so I could ride these mini bikes to/from. I've ridden my ATV to/from the trails in the past but it makes for a long/slow ride back after being on the trails. You are limited to 25 mph on the roads. I probably won't license mine when/if I get them.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

After looking around all over the state I finally found 2 Trailmaster MB200s in stock. Couldn't wait for the next slow boat from China. I think these must be the last two available so I pulled the trigger. One for me, one for my wife. I tried Gladwin, Romeo, Richmond and finally found them back in Almont.

The good thing about buying these at Family Farm & Home is that they were put together. The Colemans usually need to be assembled by the buyer.

Once I got them home I went over every nut and bolt (found a few loose), checked the air in the tires and the oil. Once I figured out the gas, choke and on/off settings they both fired up on the first pull. There is a field behind the house so I took each for a little ride. They are pretty fun to ride, not very fast but that's ok. I can back out the throttle screw if I want to go faster and I'm old so slow is fine. I have long legs so my knees hit the handle bars. Short term, loosen and tilt the bars forward, long term, get risers. 

I'll be going up to my cabin next Wednesday where these guys will permanently live. Should be pretty fun to have them up in the woods.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

I mounted some mud flaps on each bike and then took them out for a speed test.

Wind was about 20 mph out of the west. Temp was 65F. Tire pressure was at the recommended 10#. Terrain was flat grass (mile long spillway behind the house). I loaded a speedometer app onto my phone and used a handlebar mount off my bicycle to monitor the speed.

Bike #1 did about 22 mph into the wind and 26 with the wind.
#2 did 20 into the wind and 24 with the wind.
Both bikes we ridden using the factory throttle setting.

I then backed the throttle screw on #2 out just a bit, maybe 1/8" on #2. I got 28 into the wind and 32 with the wind. I hear these things can go about 40 with the screw all the way out. 32 seemed very fast to me, not sure I want to do 40+ on cheap Chinese balloon tires. I think 25-30 mph is good enough for me.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Another installment of Off Road Minibikes!

Took the minibikes up to the cabin this weekend. First time riding in the woods. They are fun and easy to ride. The wide balloon tires makes a big difference in the sand, gravel, dirt and ruts. Even my wife commented on how much easier they were to ride than the Honda Trail 90s. She never liked riding the Hondas.

This the main drive from the blacktop back to our driveway. It is 7/10s of a mile long. I drove out to the blacktop and back first.



Of course I had to visit the food plot. Planting will be started the end of the month.



In front of the many log piles I've been whittling away at for the last 5 years



And in front of the beaver pond at the south end of the property. The property line runs horizontally from that tall pine tree in the upper right hand corner of the photo.



One of the rutty hills. That trail leads up onto a ridge which connects to the beaver pond two track.



Looking up the beaver pond road. It runs from a high ridge (where the food plot is) down to the beaver pond.



All in all a fun ride. Looking forward to taking them up the road to the state land in the future. In the mean time, they are pretty handy to bop around on. And as this point I don't see any need to modify them for better speed/performance. They go fast enough and are powerful enough to go up hills. The forums and facebook page on these things is all about making them faster. I just don't see the point. They will never be anything more than a cheap Chinese minibike you're not going to do anything to change that except make them into a cheap Chinese minibike that goes real fast and is probably unsafe.

If anything, spend money on something functional like mirrors or tail/brake lights. It would be handy to have mirrors on these things i.e, trying to keep track of my wife riding behind me. And tail/brake lights for sudden stops when riding together.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Update....

So I've now had these MBs for a couple months and have taken them out on the state ORV trails. As indicated in my last post I've added mirrors and tail/brake lights.

The mirrors were a no brainer, I think I paid $15/pair for them on Amazon. They really help when riding on the county roads to/from the trails. Keeps those full size vehicles/cars from sneaking up on you.



I also bought a pair of LED strip lights. They are tail/brake lights. I discovered that the MBs have a built in brake light switch in the brake lever. These MBs don't use a battery, they have a stator on the flywheel which powers the headlight when running. I simply tapped into the pos/neg lead to the headlight and then ran another pos wire to and from the brake switch back to the tail light.



I was a little nervous riding these things on the roads to/from the trails. Although I've not ridden them at night, having a tail/brake light is safer I think.

The other thing I did was while digging around in my shed at home, I found a document tube/canister I used to have on my Suzuki DRZ400s dual sport bike for carrying tools and other stuff. I pulled it out and eventually mounted it on the handlebars of the MB. I've already test ridden it several times in the field behind the house. It works well. 



I have to say that after riding these things for the past two months and maybe a couple hundred miles they are really fun machines. Haven't had any serious issues with them, just routine maintenance has kept them running. They are really a good bang for the buck so far.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Mac66, It's been over a year now. How are the bikes doing? I just picked up two myself.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Robow said:


> Mac66, It's been over a year now. How are the bikes doing? I just picked up two myself.
> View attachment 836574





Robow said:


> Mac66, It's been over a year now. How are the bikes doing? I just picked up two myself.
> View attachment 836574


Congratulations. As you said it's been year now. I ride them every weekend in good weather, my (grown up kids) ride them as well. They are (still) a blast to ride. Haven't had any issues with them. Other than mirrors and tail/brake lights,mud flaps,, they are unmodified.

One of my sons
on the trails...


Pretty handy to jump on one and run back to check on the food plot. After sitting all winter they both started on the first pull. No battery to worry about.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Update.....

Remember last year when I posted this I was looking at Coleman mini bikes. I ended up buying the Trailmaster MB200s but recently I started looking on Facebook Marketplace just to see what was going on. I've been seeing a lot of the Colemans for sale particularly the basic CT200u and CT200 u EX. (pics and descriptions on page 1) The U model (no light, no front suspension) is currently running $599 at Walmart while the EX (headlight, front suspension) is running $799. That's up $200 over last year. Anyway I've been seeing the Us for $500-700 used, and the EX anywhere from $500-800 used. For some reason people think they can get full retail prices on their used machines. Prices are a bit better up north however.

After riding my MB200s for over a year now, I still really like them and considering the prices jumped $300-400 I'm glad I bought them when I did. However I was still curious about the Colemans. So I've been kinda looking at the Colemans and was looking at something less than $400. I've seen a few advertised for $400 Or Best Offer and when I went to look at them they were gone. Except for a couple that were 90 minutes away. Those looked like good deals but were too far to drive.

Anyway, an EX showed up this weekend about 15 minutes from my cabin. Asking price $500 OBO. I looked at it and there was some issues. Headlight didn't work and a few other minor issues. I offered $350, we settled on $375 which was a fair deal I thought.



Just so you know, the Coleman CT200u EX has basically the same sized 196cc engine as my MB200. The engine itself is a bit different however. It does have front suspension and a headlight like the MB. Unlike the MB the EX has a basic centrifugal clutch instead of a torque converter. The EX has a drum rear brake, the MB has a disk. No rear suspension or rack on the EX. The MB has a longer wheelbase. The EX does have a storage box that looks like a gas tank. The MB just has a shell cover that looks like a tank.



Out of the box the MB200 will do about 40 mph with the throttle screw all the way out. All Coleman's have the throttle screw welded and will go maybe 20 mph if your lucky. It is however easy to bend the throttle stop which gets you another 5 or 6 mph out of it before the built in limiter/governor kicks in. This one had the stop tab bent over so I'm guessing it will do over 20. There is a way to bypass the governor lever which should gain you another 5 mph. Once you get above 30, at least on the Colemans the RPMs as such that you start floating the valves. Which will burn out the valves unless you put in heavier valve springs. 

Another thing people do change out or rejet the carb and put and external air filter and exhaust pipe on them. IMO, not really worth the expense for dubious improvements. Again, how fast do you want to go on a CCC (cheap chinese crap) mini bike? But hey, it's a pretty popular mod and just because I wouldn't do it, doesn't mean you couldn't mod it anyway you want.



Like I said, I really like my MB200s BUT....the EX while a bit cruder is still fun to ride. This thing shakes and rattles and is a lot less smoother than the MB but it works. It makes the MB look and feel luxurious in comparison. The MB is the Cadillac of mini bikes. The Coleman is the Yugo.

Things to consider....when bought new these things are supposed to come with a "Certificate of Origin". You are supposed to take that to the SOS and get a title for it. However, nobody knows that, looks for the CO or does that. I tried numerous times last year to take mine to the SOS during the Covid protocals but finally just gave up trying to get an appointment.

And of course these things aren't street legal though you can pretty much ride them all over northern michigan w/o a plate, except for state highways and x-ways. You would need a ORV sticker however.

Since it's unlikely any MB is titled If you buy a used one from an urban area it is possible that it is stolen particularly if the price is really cheap. The proliferation of these types of mini bikes in urban areas is huge. I was in downtown Detroit about a month ago when a swarm of these things (30-40) blew through a red light in front of me. It was at night and very few had headlights. They've become a nuisance in urban areas.

I bought my used EX from an old guy in northern MI who said he bought it used last year from another old guy. No telling where he got it so I am likely the 3rd or 4th owner. I don't think it's stolen.

If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## ranzuly (Sep 17, 2017)

How is the Torque Converter belt holding up on the MB200 ? has shown any signs of wear ?


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

ranzuly said:


> How is the Torque Converter belt holding up on the MB200 ? has shown any signs of wear ?


No, still looks like new.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

mac66 said:


> Update.....
> 
> Remember last year when I posted this I was looking at Coleman mini bikes. I ended up buying the Trailmaster MB200s but recently I started looking on Facebook Marketplace just to see what was going on. I've been seeing a lot of the Colemans for sale particularly the basic CT200u and CT200 u EX. (pics and descriptions on page 1) The U model (no light, no front suspension) is currently running $599 at Walmart while the EX (headlight, front suspension) is running $799. That's up $200 over last year. Anyway I've been seeing the Us for $500-700 used, and the EX anywhere from $500-800 used. For some reason people think they can get full retail prices on their used machines. Prices are a bit better up north however.
> 
> ...


I saw a group of about 10 guys roll up in front of Comerica a couple weeks ago right before a Tiger game. The police didn't even blink an eye and they were all revving them up at the light. Bigger fish to fry I guess.


----------



## ranzuly (Sep 17, 2017)

How does it pull going up a hill or steep part of the road ? Have you ridden it in any loose sand/trail type conditions ?


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

I ride the mb200s on hills, dirt, sand, mud, trails all the time. They will pull my fat azz up a hill just fine. Torque converter helps. Fat tires do well in sand but they will bog down in the deep stuff.

I should mention that I've been going up to the property every week for the past 6 weeks for 4 days a week. I try to ride the MB200s every day I'm up there depending on the weather. Usually for a spin around the 52 acres, plenty of trails, sand and hills. In addition up and down the mile long road and over to the town which is 3 miles away through a set trail system. There is a lot of sandy whoops on that trail. Kinda fun to ride at least with bikes with front and rear suspensions.

While you might be able to ride the dunes at Silver Lake you might not be able to at least on the big hills. Would need some speed and momentum to get up those, these don't really have the speed to get a good run. Would be interesting to find out.

One of the MBs runs and rides really well. The other is a bit rougher, noisier and the chain comes off occasionally. I usually don't ride that one unless I'm with someone else just because I don't thoroughly trust it. I think the rear wheel is a bit off and I haven't had time to align it. It still rides and runs okay, just not as good as the other one. Both bought at the same time from the same store. What you get is a crap shoot with these things.

Having said that, the Coleman is cheap POS compared to the MBs. But it works/runs ok. I've rode it for about an hour on the trails when I first got it and then another hour the next day. It ran fine and was rougher riding but still fun to ride. I'll wring it out when I go back up for the holiday weekend.


----------



## ranzuly (Sep 17, 2017)

Thank's for the Info and reviews, lots of good things to help me decide if i'm going to pick one up or not !!


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

ranzuly said:


> Thank's for the Info and reviews, lots of good things to help me decide if i'm going to pick one up or not !!


Just understand what you're getting. Then you won't be disappointed.

The pros....
-they are relatively cheap
-easy to work on and a lot of modifications can be done to them.
-Lots of info on the internet/youtube on what and how to modify them
-parts are readily available and fairly inexpensive
-They are fun and easy to ride, if you have place to ride them.
-You can ride them on the roads "up north" without a license plate

The cons.....
-They are Chinese quality
-You get what you pay for
-Not very fast

While I'm glad I bought the Trailmasters instead of the Colemans I think the Colemans would have been fine. Is the MB worth twice the price? I'll be riding the EX over the holiday to see how is stacks up against the MB200s.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Well I just spent 2 hours switching back and forth between the TRAILMASTER MB200 and the COLEMAN EX. Big difference between the two. The MB is just so much more comfortable to ride and more motorcycle like compared to the EX. Its faster, more powerful, better brakes. Everything about it is better. 

Don't get me wrong, the EX is still fun to ride but the MB will spoil you to anything less.
.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)




----------

